# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Is Meat my Fish still in business (and are they still BBQing on Sundays)?

## feltman

Stopping here on a Sunday has always been highlight--not just for the amazing chicken but the loooong conversations we'd get into with the owners.

Last year he said he might sell. Does anyone know if he followed through with his threat?

----------


## JEK

IIRC, they closed a while back. Someone who has been recently may confirm.

----------


## feltman

Isn't there another place that does takeout BBQ chicken on the island? I can't remember.

----------


## KevinS

Boucherie Ché Yo in Les Mangliers, back behind the airport gas station, has done roasted chickens on Sundays in the past.  Its best to call or stop by and confirm availability, and to reserve a chicken.  0590.27.54.34 

Another option might be Le Portugal in Lorient, but I havent tried them.

----------


## cassidain

https://www.facebook.com/10000632392...S6E5hVigl/?d=n

----------


## feltman

@cassidain Is this Le Portugal?

----------


## amyb

CREAGE, in Lorient, the little market does Sunday bbq and we heard great reviews. It is being run by Eddy from Grain de Sal.

----------


## cassidain

Yes. From their FB page.

another one

----------


## Reed

> Isn't there another place that does takeout BBQ chicken on the island? I can't remember.



Cre'age in Lorient does a brisk business takeaway 5 days a week which include roti chickens.  The big draw on Sunday is their ribs in addition to BBQ, beans & rice and other weekly changing side dishes.  Run by the Grain de Sel folks.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Kimberly. I knew you had the info to share.

----------


## EGW

Hi Feltman—Meat My Fish was still open when we were there in April.  Not sure about the weekend BBQ, though.  The proprietor wasn’t sure they’d still be in business this summer.  Although perhaps not the cheapest option on the island, they’ve always been a reliable source for langouste, tuna, and rack of lamb. (Cash only, BTW.)  Nice folks to do business with.

----------


## cec1

> Hi Feltman—Meat My Fish was still open when we were there in April.  Not sure about the weekend BBQ, though.  The proprietor wasn’t sure they’d still be in business this summer.  Although perhaps not the cheapest option on the island, they’ve always been a reliable source for langouste, tuna, and rack of lamb. (Cash only, BTW.)  Nice folks to do business with.



. . . open in May, as well . . . and doing Sunday BBQ.  Location is on the Marigot side of Camaruche hill — between roads to Vitet & Pte. Milou.

----------

